# Ranger vs other UTV's



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

Seen people asking what to buy, which one is better, and so on.

We have 2 rangers and we put them to work. No problems with either..

Not saying that the other utv's out there are not good, but these rangers 

are workhorse's.


----------



## Ray McGaughey (Feb 14, 2017)

I agree. I've had the opportunity to test Rangers, John Deere Gators and Kubota's as work site vehicles. My preference is Ranger 100%. They are the most powerful, most comfortable and easy to operate. They definitely have a lot more leg room than the Kubota. My current ride is the Kubota. The floorboards have rusted out due to a lot of driving in muddy conditions. I didn't realize how much more legroom the Ranger had until my Kubota had to be sent in for repair. The Kubota is also extremely hard to shift from forward to reverse & vice versa when it's running. Sometimes I have to kill it in order to shift. The Gators are ok, but are low to the ground with very little clearance. They also have a bar at the end of the seat designed to keep you from sliding out that makes getting in and out hard on an ol fat boy.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, I like my Ranger. Fires right up and off we go. Although I havenâ€™t spent much time in the competition.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Our 800 Crew gets a work out regularly lol.


Just don't try to push a dead tree over with it. It's a really easy way to burn up a belt. 


TH


----------



## WILD_PHIL (Oct 27, 2013)

I prefer the Kawasaki. We bought a 4010 Mule in 2010 and 900hrs later we havenâ€™t had a single issue out of it. I plan on buying a Mule DXT later this year. Not to mention a 3 year warranty compared to the 6 month that most other companies are offering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Catawba (Apr 10, 2012)

I posted a similar question a while back. I ended up narrowing it down to Ranger and Mule. Pulled the trigger on the Ranger because I found a good deal on craigslist. It has treated me well so far, so I am happy with it. It came with a Yeti sticker installed, which automatically increased my MPG and HP.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Mule Pro all the way. Much better built machine, IMO.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Mule Pro all the way. Much better built machine, IMO.


 x2


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I own a Kawasaki Mule Pro FXT my twin brother has a Ranger bought near the same time two years ago. The Pro FXT series and probably the newer series are NOT your old time Mule. They are bigger much more powerful and beefed up ride. I have a double seat and the room difference is extremely obvious over the Ranger. Much more leg and "bodies" room in the mule. After riding in both and my brother will agree the Mule is better. The Ranger is faster though and cost about 2-3 thousand more. The Mule limits you to 45 mph and yes it will go 45 mph. My recommendation hole haeartedly is the Mule.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

> Mule Pro all the way. Much better built machine, IMO.


X3


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a ranger-- and its not running at the moment due to some unknown cause-- POS-- get a mule or dont befriend me because apparently where rangers are concerned i am bad luck


----------



## WILD_PHIL (Oct 27, 2013)

Weâ€™ve just had **** good luck with the Mules. Itâ€™s been better than Kubota and Polaris. Iâ€™m definitely getting a Pro Iâ€™m just not sure if Iâ€™ll go with the FXT(gas) or the DXT(diesel). The diesels are s bit slower than the gas but I run a diesel transfer tank on my trucks. Sure would be convenient having a diesel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I've put time behind the Ranger 900, Honda Pioneer 1000 and Mule Pro FXT over the past 2 years.


In a perfect world, I'd like a combo of all 3 but that doesn't exist that I'm aware of. They are all nice rigs and I wouldn't cast bad vibes on any of them. If I were holding $15,000 cash in hand, I'm probably getting the Mule Pro FXT. I don't need to do go over 45 mph (ever) in a UTV. The versatility of having the extended bed when needed, 3 year warranty, etc. would get my vote. I will say this on the Mule. If you have multiple long/steep grades that you traverse routinely (especially under load), it can be frustrating with the lack of speed. If you are like me and not trying to break the sound barrier from one spot to the next, I'd get the Pro FXT. If you are a lead foot, look elsewhere.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I have 2 rangers. My next ride might be the Mule. Or the can am defender. Have had good luck with the rangers tho. 1 fuel pump and a couple of axles in 8 years ain't bad.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Mule Pro all the way. Much better built machine, IMO.


X3
I hate this pos.


----------



## WILD_PHIL (Oct 27, 2013)

boom! said:


> X3
> 
> I hate this pos.


So the guy that works on our toys(dirt bikes) says he loves the Polaris Ranger but heâ€™d never own one. If it wasnâ€™t for Polaris side by sides heâ€™d make half the money annually that he does.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

And how do you like your Ranger wild_phil? Or do you own one or did you own one before you got your Mule?


TH


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

WILD_PHIL said:


> So the guy that works on our toys(dirt bikes) says he loves the Polaris Ranger but heâ€™d never own one. If it wasnâ€™t for Polaris side by sides heâ€™d make half the money annually that he does.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Did you ever stop and think for a second why?
There are a lot more rangers in the field than any other bike out there.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

^^^^ Yep


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Iâ€™ve owned three rangers. In January I bought a mule profxt. With only 100 hours on the mule so far I might be premature but right now itâ€™s a 100% improvement. Not as fancy but a much smoother ride and much quieter.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

sea sick said:


> Did you ever stop and think for a second why?
> There are a lot more rangers in the field than any other bike out there.


Not sure that Iâ€™m buying that. I believe that the old straight axle mules have been around many decades before Polaris. They are bulletproof.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

boom! said:


> Iâ€™ve owned three rangers. In January I bought a mule profxt. With only 100 hours on the mule so far I might be premature but right now itâ€™s a 100% improvement. Not as fancy but a much smoother ride and much quieter.


I dont think you will be sorry. I bought the first Pro that came in to Dales Kawasaki in Victoria in oct 2014. We use it every day on the ranch, and also haul it out west to our place in Marathon to hunt mule deer. I have over 1000 hrs on it and other than routine maintenance, I replaced the in tank fuel pump at around 700 hrs.

My Ranger stayed in the shop, nothing but trouble. The Kubota I had was bulletproof but very rough and slow. If you park a mule next to a ranger and look really close, you will see the mule had heavier parts and is a better built machine.


----------



## WILD_PHIL (Oct 27, 2013)

Trouthunter said:


> And how do you like your Ranger wild_phil? Or do you own one or did you own one before you got your Mule?
> 
> TH


It was an early 2000s 400cc 2wd that was Bought at an estate sale. It did fine for what it was. The rest of my experience comes from using other peopleâ€™s rangers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

2007 Mule 610...
2500 hrs...
about 3 starters cuz it gets cranked a dozen+ of times a day...
my late father loved this thing acct he didn't haveta "saddle-up"
like on his old Honda Recon...
"he liked that one, too" when he was more limber...
25mph is plenty here...
we're usually around 10mph...
beer don't foam so much....


----------



## WILD_PHIL (Oct 27, 2013)

sea sick said:


> Did you ever stop and think for a second why?
> 
> There are a lot more rangers in the field than any other bike out there.


Well there may be some truth to that as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My in-laws have ran 3 Mules over 3000 hrs, the Mule Pro they have now was at 1350 the other day. Rangers are faster and sexier, but they just aren't built as stout as a Mule, period. Compare them side by side and you will see. And I'm not buying that there are way more Rangers sold either, there are tons of Mules out there, just not in the shop.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

I have a mule 4010 that converts to 4 seats. My only complaint is the excessive rattling from the bed parts and seats while on rough terrain.


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

I am a Ranger guy for sure. I had a Mule back in the day before they went to EFI. We put some time on it but was so glad when we traded it on a Ranger. I had a Ranger 700, 800 and now 2018 1000. Bought it in November 2017 in Alabama because no dealer in Texas would deal. Still made out like a bandit after travel expenses were figured in.
Got 75 hrs or so on it with no issues or regrets.


I know the new Mules are nice and improved but I have no reason to leave Polaris.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

SSST said:


> My in-laws have ran 3 Mules over 3000 hrs, the Mule Pro they have now was at 1350 the other day. Rangers are faster and sexier, but they just aren't built as stout as a Mule, period. Compare them side by side and you will see. And I'm not buying that there are way more Rangers sold either, there are tons of Mules out there, just not in the shop.


Lol yea ok. 
If I bought a mule tomorrow I'd still say there are more rangers on the road. Next time your on the road pay attention to what's getting pulled. 
But just for the sake of arguing, I'll agree with you. Maybe there are more Honda pioneers out there to. Lol


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

sea sick said:


> Lol yea ok.
> If I bought a mule tomorrow I'd still say there are more rangers on the road. Next time your on the road pay attention to what's getting pulled.
> But just for the sake of arguing, I'll agree with you. Maybe there are more Honda pioneers out there to. Lol


 ridin' on'a trailer don't make impressions...
starting and running when needed, does....
I see lotsa' stuff coming thru here...
why yall haulin' 'em back?


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

kweber said:


> ridin' on'a trailer don't make impressions...
> starting and running when needed, does....
> I see lotsa' stuff coming thru here...
> why yall haulin' 'em back?


Well let's see ...maybe folks dont leave there rigs at their lease would be my guess...I guess they drag it out broke down already lmao


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

sea sick said:


> Lol yea ok.
> If I bought a mule tomorrow I'd still say there are more rangers on the road. Next time your on the road pay attention to what's getting pulled.
> But just for the sake of arguing, I'll agree with you. Maybe there are more Honda pioneers out there to. Lol


Yes i will agree there are more, but not that many more like people make it out to be, the Mule Pros are getting a fair chunk. It's your money, if you like a Ranger, by all means buy what you want.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

SSST said:


> Yes i will agree there are more, but not that many more like people make it out to be, the Mule Pros are getting a fair chunk. It's your money, if you like a Ranger, by all means buy what you want.


I agree...I think the new mules are giving all the brands a run for their money.like I said previously, my next rig might be one.Polaris has taken a big market share the past few years tho. Cant deny that.im sure the mule will put a dent in that soon.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

You look around the countryside and there are more mules in farmers sheds. Yea, the yuppies like their rangers, but, I bet there are twice as many Mules around than Rangers.

We live on a working ranch and use ours everyday. Rangers are too trouble-prone, that is why we have two mules in the barn.


----------



## mbj358 (May 13, 2005)

I don't appreciate the yuppie comment. Aint no yuppie here. We live on a working ranch as well. It might not be as big as some but there is always plenty to do around here pertaining to cattle, hay and fencing.
I had over 7500 trouble free miles on my 800 when I sold it. All but a hand full were put on it on my place. I dont know a soul that owns a Ranger that keeps it parked in the garage and has it for riding through the neighborhood only. 

I know my duck hunting guide buddies wouldn't even think about anything but a Ranger because they have proven themselves time and time again.

To each his own on choice.


----------



## WGA1 (Mar 1, 2012)

We bought a Polaris Ranger 500 at work in 2008. We do not use it very often at all. In 2011 some sort of electronic control module went out. At the time it had about 35 hours on it. Cost almost 1k to get it replaced. When it went out that was it, nothing would work. It would definitely leave you stranded had it happened in the field. Two years ago the fuel pump went out. Due to the age I don't consider that a big deal. This year we had to get all the bushings replaced. It has about 130 hours on it now.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

We have 2 Rangers and 3 Polaris 6 wheelers at the lodge in Garwood. Being a waterfowl operation these machines see a lot of water and mud. They are ok, but my Yammy Big Bear has pulled everyone of these machines out of the rice or ponds on many an occasion.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Farm duties or mostly hardpacked, leave in stock form, the mule will work just fine. Offroad or going heavy after market the Ranger will shine.


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

Well my Duramax and Ranger will out run your ford and mule...but everyone would agree on that.


----------



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> You look around the countryside and there are more mules in farmers sheds. Yea, the yuppies like their rangers, but, I bet there are twice as many Mules around than Rangers.
> 
> We live on a working ranch and use ours everyday. Rangers are too trouble-prone, that is why we have two mules in the barn.


Fake news alert 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I do know around this rural area, there are probably 2-1 Mules on the farms. First off, we have a big Kawasaki dealer here in Shiner, and they sell lors of Mules to the surrounding area. But yes, there's lots of Rangers coming down I-10 during hunting season.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

Number of time stranded due to mechanical malfunction:
Rangers- 5 with 3 different machines
Mules- 0 and we've owned two personally

Mules are well, a mule, fat slow and ugly but they get the work done.
Rangers are a sexier machine but I got tired of being stranded on the ranch I used to run and went back to the 10 year old mule that never quite. 
When a Ranger dealer buddy told me to never run one in high unless you're on hard pavement with no real load or you will shred a belt was kind of a red flag for me. 

Just be happy if you're blessed enough to own either machine!


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Gulfgoose said:


> When a Ranger dealer buddy told me to never run one in high unless you're on hard pavement with no real load or you will shred a belt was kind of a red flag for me.
> 
> Just be happy if you're blessed enough to own either machine!


 I must have a good Ranger....I ALWAYS run mine n high unless I'm in mud and then will use 2 wheel drive unless Its bad then use 4 wheel drive. Mine might breakdown today but I have had great luck with mine. My dad is on a 3rd Ranger, started off with a Rino


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a ranger but we also have and mule and gator at our lease. I like the mule best.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Knock on wood: Bought my Ranger Crew new six years ago - sees a lot of mud and water waterfowl hunting - lots of miles turkey hunting - almost 5K miles total. Had to replace a CV Boot on rear axle. Other than that it's been a joy to own and operate.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Yea, the yuppies like their rangers, but, I bet there are twice as many Mules around than Rangers.


Dude, really? I'm a yuppy? LOL!

TH


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Dude, really? I'm a yuppy? LOL!
> 
> TH


If the shoe fits buddy. LMAO


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Too Tall said:


> If the shoe fits buddy. LMAO


I bet when trouthunter gets back from his pedicure, he's going to ban that guy!

:biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I bet when trouthunter gets back from his pedicure, he's going to ban that guy!
> 
> :biggrin:


Maybe after my manicure this afternoon.

I found me a yuppy shirt online, gonna order it today I think. Has a picture of two chicks driving a Ranger with some dude in the back who looks like Poindexter.

It will do. 

TH


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Dang I caught hail over that yuppie remark. Guys, don't take offense to it, embrace it! 

I guess I had a lemon when I bought a Ranger, I am sure there are good and bad out there of every brand.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I agree with the lemon possibility. One thing you donâ€™t see so far (unless I missed it) is anyone that is disappointed with their mule profxt.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

boom! said:


> I agree with the lemon possibility. One thing you donâ€™t see so far (unless I missed it) is anyone that is disappointed with their mule profxt.


You start getting as many mules on the streets as you do Rangers, maybe 1 or 2 might pop up :biggrin:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

sea sick said:


> You start getting as many mules on the streets as you do Rangers, maybe 1 or 2 might pop up :biggrin:


http://www.startribune.com/polaris-pile-of-woes-is-deep/420162833/

Youâ€™re right, there are lots of them out there! Enjoy.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

This is almost as good as a Chevy/Ford thread....LOL

My perspective is buy the one you want to and live with it. Now days, anytime you have competing companies (Ranger vs Mule; Ford vs Chevy), the product is going to be very similar in quality and craftsmanship. They have to be in order to remain competitive in the market. 

Mule isn't going to spend twice as much on parts and labor than Ranger just so they can say they have a higher quality product. Why? Because nobody is going to spend twice as much on their product. Same can be said the other way.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Its all how you treat them... Both are good and the best one is the one you spent your money on.. Done.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

It's big and ugly, but a real workhorse, diesel the only way to go...


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

boom! said:


> http://www.startribune.com/polaris-pile-of-woes-is-deep/420162833/
> 
> Youâ€™re right, there are lots of them out there! Enjoy.


Now donâ€™t you worry about that, these guys would be danged proud to die in a 
Polaris fire.. theyâ€™re at least ten times better than a Mule fire, and thereâ€™s more of â€˜em.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

boom! said:


> I agree with the lemon possibility. One thing you donâ€™t see so far (unless I missed it) is anyone that is disappointed with their mule profxt.


I don't know if my buddies is a profxt BUT he hates his Mule 2 seater.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

2Ws said:


> I don't know if my buddies is a profxt BUT he hates his Mule 2 seater.


You can ask him what model he has. But I am sure it is not the Pro model.


----------



## RedneckFishin (May 21, 2004)

bigfishtx said:


> Mule Pro all the way. Much better built machine, IMO.


X5


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2018)

*Polaris*

Iâ€™m very happy with my Polaris, however I think it is to loud.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2018)

*Polaris*

I have had a Polaris for years. No major problems.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

[email protected] said:


> Iâ€™m very happy with my Polaris, however I think it is to loud.


Put a silencer on it if it bothers you.

TH


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

We've had a Ranger for the past couple years. It has been a complete POS. I know quite a few guys that have them and have had better luck, but we have had nothing but problems.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Well I have my first disappointment with my Mule profx. The hinges are weak on the windshield (i got the real glass option) and look like they are not going to last. At least while running the ranch in the full open position.


----------



## 68rustbucket (Dec 3, 2009)

Weak hinges on the windshield? Doesnâ€™t sound like that big of a deal. Donâ€™t think that will leave you stranded at the back of the ranch


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

68rustbucket said:


> Weak hinges on the windshield? Doesnâ€™t sound like that big of a deal. Donâ€™t think that will leave you stranded at the back of the ranch


Ya think? Iâ€™m just going to pull it off and only use the windshield in the winter.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*So Far the Best for Me*

*Mule Pro-FXT has been the best for what I do cover a lot of ground in a day & day after day the Ride is 2nd to none .. *


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a Mule 610 single seater. Start it couple times a day going into the pastures.

Handy little machine. I keep it at the house and leave my F150 pickup in the barn. 

I drive it up and down steep creek banks, plenty of power for my work needs.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> I have a Mule 610 single seater. Start it couple times a day going into the pastures.
> 
> Handy little machine. I keep it at the house and leave my F150 pickup in the barn.
> 
> I drive it up and down steep creek banks, plenty of power for my work needs.


same here! 'cept the P/U is a Chevâ€¦
my late father loved the dang thing...
he wore out 2-3 starters..
07 w2500 hrs..
best thing he and I ever bought...
he kept his mobility around this place acct of it...


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I am 6'4" tall and the only vehicle that I have found is the Can Am with decent clearance between my knees and the front panel.


I like the interior of the Can Am.


Does anybody have any experience with the Can Am?
thanks,
B.D


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

I personally have a Mule Pro and we have started replacing the Rangers on the Ranch with Mule Pros.

The Rangers are faster and more flashy but they both will do the work. In fact, from personal experience your the Ranger will have more break downs if you work them side by side. Mules are made to work... always have been... ways will be.

I test drove the new Polaris 1000 and its neat but still has the same jerky take off. It has 3 modes of driving. Thats just marketing non-sense and more stuff to break. Plus, I think it actually rides rougher than the Mule Pro.

Im a big guy... after riding in the Pro with its extra width you feel cramped in the other brands.


----------

